

Python implementation of Stripe's description of their event processing system. - texuf
https://github.com/texuf/pymonster
I watched Greg Brockman&#x27;s talk about how Stripe used MongoDb for processing events [1] and thought the emphasis on clean syntax and flexibility was nice, so I tried to implement it myself.
======
texuf
I watched Greg Brockman's talk about how Stripe used MongoDb for processing
events [1] and thought the emphasis on clean syntax and flexibility was nice,
so I tried to implement it myself.

I'm looking for feedback from anyone who has deployed something like this in
the wild. There's only about 200 lines of code in the whole library, I'm
wondering if this will actually do what I intend it to do, of if there are a
million gotcha's waiting for me. Thanks in advance.

[1] [http://www.mongodb.com/presentations/theres-monster-my-
close...](http://www.mongodb.com/presentations/theres-monster-my-closet-
architecture-mongodb-powered-event-processing-system)

